# cat sides are sunken in?



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all I hope I can get some answers here. I noticed my cat Simba has lost a little wait around his sides he is still a good size and this is not recently and nobody else has mentioned it. But does this happen to some cats? he is fine otherwise eating and playing he was a lot bigger but by no means is he thin I'm just bothered by it. ANY help or advise is appreciate. Thanks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would take him for a vet check and tell the vet what you have told us.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

catwomen said:


> Hi all I hope I can get some answers here. I noticed my cat Simba has lost a little wait around his sides he is still a good size and this is not recently and nobody else has mentioned it. But does this happen to some cats? he is fine otherwise eating and playing he was a lot bigger but by no means is he thin I'm just bothered by it. ANY help or advise is appreciate. Thanks


How old is he? You say it isn't recent - has he been losing weight over some time? As cats get older many of them lose weight (as do some people), so it could just be down to advancing age and muscle wastage.

However, no matter how old he is, he could have a thyroid problem - cats are very prone to them and an over-active thyroid will cause him to lose weight very rapidly. If this is the cause he is also likely to have an increased appetite and to be constantly panting (evidenced by his rapid breathing - his sides will be going in and out like bellows).

I assume he's eating well otherwise you wouldn't be wondering why his weight has gone down, but if he isn't, check his mouth (or better, have a vet check his mouth) to see if he has an ulcer, injury, tumour or tooth damage that would prevent him from eating. If there is nothing physical - is he getting bullied by locate cats or cat - stress could affect his appetite.

He could also be suffering from worms (especially if his belly is big even though he is otherwise skinny).

It would be best to have a vet check - if nothing else it will set your mind at rest - at worst it will reveal a problem which hopefully can be remedied.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Definately a vet visit needed, any unexplained weight loss needs to be investigated even if they appear well in themselves. How old is Simba? As @lostbear said thyroid could be an issue. My old boy had no symptoms with this except a bit of weight loss which led me to take him in & get it checked.

It really is best to get him looked at now rather than wait for another symptom to develop.


----------



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

Matrod said:


> Definately a vet visit needed, any unexplained weight loss needs to be investigated even if they appear well in themselves. How old is Simba? As @lostbear said thyroid could be an issue. My old boy had no symptoms with this except a bit of weight loss which led me to take him in & get it checked.
> 
> It really is best to get him looked at now rather than wait for another symptom to develop.


 he is only 4 and is ok otherwise but I'm a worrier and not happy


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Have you been to the vets yet?


----------



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Have you been to the vets yet?


Sorry for late reply i did take him nothing wrong with him im just a worrier


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

catwomen said:


> Sorry for late reply i did take him nothing wrong with him im just a worrier


Lol that really is a late reply!!!

Glad he was okay.


----------

